

Google Russian purchase blocked - aaronjerling
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/908886aa-a14e-11dd-82fd-000077b07658.html

======
jsn
the tin foil folks here in russia think that google has ( _cough_ ) somehow
persuaded the regulators to block the deal, because google thinks they can
acquire the same company (or, in fact, some other company) for a much lower
price in a few months, when the crisis takes its toll on russian economy.

sounds unconvincing to me, though. i suppose google could just walk away
instead, citing the general uncertainty in the markets.

~~~
skalpelis
Well, given it's Russia, it is very much likely that someone in the food chain
just wasn't, ahem, _compensated_ to their liking.

